# Is there such thing as too much colorant??



## nvn8v73 (Jul 23, 2018)

Made (my first) 16oz batch of bastile CP soap and spilled a lot of mica (first time using micas) into the batch at least more than I wanted finished it and wrapped it up and am now waiting how the mica is going to effect the soap.
 ~**So I'm curious if anyone can help me or let me know it will be fine?**~ I spilled about a bit under a tablespoon of mica into the batch just before I poured it. Since my gloves were not very grippy my spoon slipped and in spilled the mica . I was trying to be fancy and just sprinkle a little over the top to mix but noooo clutzy me strikes again. But it is a rather pretty blue grey soap at least I hope it will be. Thanks in advance for any reassurance for this newbie.


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 23, 2018)

There is a possibility you will have bluish lather, not sure if it will stain but you might want to stay away from white wash clothes just in case.
I suppose there is a chance the soap could be chalky or crumbly but I would think you would need more mica for that to happen.
Next time you measure out colorants or additives, do it into a small dish instead of over your soaping bowl.


----------



## KristaY (Jul 23, 2018)

I agree you'll probably be fine. The only time I have a crumbling problem is when I use yellow. It takes so much to create the color I almost always have an odd texture in the yellow areas which is SO frustrating! An extra tablespoon of color should be fine but it'll be interesting to see how it turns out! Please keep us posted!


----------



## soapmaker (Jul 24, 2018)

Not sure about micas but I have trouble with red iron oxide.


----------



## NsMar42111 (Jul 24, 2018)

As obsidian said, use non white washcloths to be safe . I have a batch that lathers teal due to me mixing up teaspoon and tablespoon....


----------



## nvn8v73 (Jul 24, 2018)

I


NsMar42111 said:


> As obsidian said, use non white washcloths to be safe . I have a batch that lathers teal due to me mixing up teaspoon and tablespoon....


ohh no thats terrible NsMar, yeah I do not want to have a blueish lather and have to worry about wash cloths. I wonder if I can rebatch it with the same recipe and add it too the batch with no color.


----------



## OldHippie (Jul 24, 2018)

As long as you mixed it thoroughly and there were no clumps it will be okay.


----------



## nvn8v73 (Jul 24, 2018)

My very blue soap I made on Saturday night so it's been 3 days of curing


----------



## earlene (Jul 24, 2018)

I am so exhausted!  I haven't even made my challenge soap yet, either!  I am glad to see I am not the only one who has put it off so long.  3 more days to go.  I need to get on the ball!  I do have the plan, and the design concept drawn up more or less, the recipe and the color choices.  I just haven't chosen which mold because I am not sure how much I want to make, and obviously I haven't started yet!  BUT, I did bring 4 different mold sizes downstairs & the micas & FO, so at least I've made that much progress.

ETA: posted in the wrong thread; not sure how, but obviously user error!  This belongs in the July Challenge thread.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 24, 2018)

earlene said:


> I am so exhausted!  I haven't even made my challenge soap yet, either!  I am glad to see I am not the only one who has put it off so long.  3 more days to go.  I need to get on the ball!  I do have the plan, and the design concept drawn up more or less, the recipe and the color choices.  I just haven't chosen which mold because I am not sure how much I want to make, and obviously I haven't started yet!  BUT, I did bring 4 different mold sizes downstairs & the micas & FO, so at least I've made that much progress.


Um, Earlene, dear heart, it's obvious how exhausted you are... I do believe this is posted in the wrong thread... ???


----------



## earlene (Jul 24, 2018)

You are so right, Zany!  I don't know how I managed that!


----------



## clownking99 (Jul 26, 2018)

Last night I made a batch with my most coloring yet
The micas go a very long ways from my little experience
Hopefully the water doesn’t turn too pink lush :-/
This soap was made using obsidians recipe ^_^

A table spoon is a lot - maybe the differential brands very?
This was 1/2 teaspoon of purple and pink


----------

